# Rough surf, hungry fish! 8/26/18



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Got in the water at dawn, fished the outgoing tide, water was rough at best, and perfectly trout green with the blue water not too far out (very surprising to me). We found our 2 limits to 22" (majority around 18") off of the seawall at Gtown.

Surf was high, but when your friend tells you they have been hammering em, and you want to get some surf action under your belt you don't turn it down!

We must've been mad at em today, definitely not ideal fishing conditions, as we constantly took waves over/into the head/face and the wind took a while to lay down.

I almost wanted to call it quits after the first round, but we decided it was worth it to get back after it! Beats working! Glad we stuck it out! 
Magic seaweed called for 1 ft seas, but the swells were much larger.

We were using the good Ole trout candy, barking monkeys, whosawhatsa... We started fishing at dawn, ran out of crack around 830-9am with 12 decent fish on the stringer between both of us.
Went and found some more bait, back on the water by 10 to finish our limits and bait at 1230 or so.

It was tough to keep the line tight with the surf being so rough, and we lost a lot of fish and bait due to this, but I feel that if it wasn't so rough, we mightve not found em as we did. 
The fish were there ready to strike if you could present the bait correctly to them.

A great outing in the surf for us by my standards (besides the bait), and I'm excited to finally get me some of those fabled surf fairies.

Keep it tight!
Joey









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Those monkeys farked emâ€™ up!
Iâ€™m thinking trout ceviche....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

That's a spanking! Good job.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Nice report. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Good report


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great catch.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

sweet!


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

oh yah you definitely were p1ssed off at 'em poor trouts


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Nice pile of fish!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

great work Hawglife!!! and good report too bro!


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks yall, it was a good time, im just glad I'm able to provide a decent report this time! 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Spanking them in the ruff with barking monkeys. Good stuff


----------



## jeffreythegiraffe (Feb 9, 2016)

Nice report. You guys crushed it! I wish I was in town this past weekend to fish. :headknock


----------

